# Italian Address



## cooldeepblue22

How does one write an Italian address, can someone give me a fake or an example of one?


----------



## TimLA

cooldeepblue22 said:
			
		

> How does one write an Italian address, can someone give me a fake or an example of one?


 

Via Francesco Saverio Nitti, 28
Roma, 00156

Foro Traiano 7Q
Roma  00187


----------



## systema encephale

TimLA said:
			
		

> Via Francesco Saverio Nitti, 28
> 00156 Roma
> 
> Foro Traiano 7Q
> 00187 Roma


The CAP (ZIP code) goes before the city.


----------



## b2b

cooldeepblue22 said:
			
		

> How does one write an Italian address, can someone give me a fake or an example of one?



Uno con nome, cognome e provincia

Marco Rossi
Via delle Rose, 34
30023 Lignano Sabbiadoro, Udine


----------



## max63

Job address:
Massimo Negrelli presso Euromolle S.r.l.
Via Alessandro Volta, 67
20090 CUSAGO (MI)


----------



## JmanA3

Is there anything that is missing from this address?  I need to know so that I can send a reply to a letter but from what I can tell it looks like they didn't give me enough info.  By the way, this isn't the real address just in case you wanted to know, it just has everything that the actual address has in it and looks like the actual address.  I just changed some names of stuff.

Via P. Nenni N 23 Rodano (MI)
Italia


Thanks


----------



## TimLA

The Italian "zip code" equivalent.


----------



## JmanA3

Okay, so lets say that I changed the address to:

Via P. Nenni N 23 Ronado
38542, Italia

Would that work since I added the Ronado "zip code"?  Where would it go?


----------



## kdl77

Signor XXXXXXXX
Via P. Nenni 23
38542 Rodano (MI)
Italy

That's perfect.

Bye!

Notice: 38542 is not the real postal code, of course...


----------



## JmanA3

Thank you!


----------



## TimLA

HERE's another link with address examples.

Via P. Nenni N 23
38542 Rodano
Italia

So it will go to #23 Via P Nenni (they put the house numbers after the street name)

The city of Rodano

The "zip" of 38542 in the city of Rodano. (I can't find this zip with MapQuest)

Italy


----------



## JmanA3

Just one question more, what does the "N" stand for? I saw one example with it and one without.  Is it important?  Also, I guess I'll let this slip out about the real address but on the actual address it does have an "N" but it also has a degree sign by it (or or at least thats how the person I got the letter wrote it).  What is that?


----------



## TimLA

JmanA3 said:


> Just one question more, what does the "N" stand for? I saw one example with it and one without. Is it important? Also, I guess I'll let this slip out about the real address but on the actual address it does have an "N" but it also has a degree sign by it (or or at least thats how the person I got the letter wrote it). What is that?


 
I'm guessing "Numero", but it seems to be a small town, so most likely, even if the number were wrong, if the name were right, it would probably get there.

Like all those letters to Babbo Natale...they all seem to arrive...


----------



## kdl77

N. stands for Number, the number of the street. Is not important because it is obvious.
As if you wrote:
n.1865 Concord Road

It is different if the letter is AFTER the number. In this case, it is better if you write it, because it means that there are different gates on the same number. 
For example:
Via Nenni 5/B


----------



## Einstein

JmanA3, you should note that the symbol # is strictly American. It's used in Europe nowadays, but only in computer contexts. As the others say, we use n. or n° to express "number".


----------



## klaudio_ros

via P. Nenni, 23
38542 Rodano (MI)
Italy

Bye.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

TimLA said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=316757&highlight=addressThe "zip" of 38542 in the city of Rodano. (I can't find this zip with MapQuest)


Actually, the zip code determines *the* city (comune, municipality) or a group of comuni (municipalities). And usually it is't really necessary. If you don't know the code and write Rodano (MI) that's ok. Maybe post employees will hate you. 
Inline: [ Sig. Pinco Pallino - ] Via Tal dei Tali, 23 - [ 32100 ] Belluno (BL) - Italy


----------



## furs

I have seen mail turned back (or hugely delayed) for lack of CAP (Codice Avviamento Postale - that's what Italian ZIP codes are called). So it's best to use it. If you don't know it, look it up on the Poste Italiane website.


----------



## kajitox

I hate to revive such an old thread, but how does one indicate a campanello (buzzer) name in the address?


----------



## dinah

I am not sure I understood your question correctly. 

If it's a building, you can use the word "interno" and then the flat number - i.e. 
Maria Rossi
Via Paolo Verdi, 5 int. 8
Most often is enough to specify the name though, unless there are two people with the same name living in one building!

If you mean the name of the addressee, then you just write it above the address.


----------



## furs

I have a hunch kajitox might refer to a situation where someone lives c/o somebody else, whose name is on the buzzer (and conceivably on the mailbox).
Indeed, if I write to John Smith, who lives c/o Maria Rossi, the letter should be addressed as follows:
John Smith
*presso* Maria Rossi
Via dalle Scatole 44
01234 Roma  RM


----------



## kajitox

dinah said:


> I am not sure I understood your question correctly.
> 
> If it's a building, you can use the word "interno" and then the flat number - i.e.
> Maria Rossi
> Via Paolo Verdi, 5 int. 8
> Most often is enough to specify the name though, unless there are two people with the same name living in one building!
> 
> If you mean the name of the addressee, then you just write it above the address.



I'm actually living in an apartment for only 6 months, so the campanello only reads someone else's name. Thus, it would seem to me that nobody would really know where to put my mail.




furs said:


> I have a hunch kajitox might refer to a situation where someone lives c/o somebody else, whose name is on the buzzer (and conceivably on the mailbox).
> Indeed, if I write to John Smith, who lives c/o Maria Rossi, the letter should be addressed as follows:
> John Smith
> *presso* Maria Rossi
> Via dalle Scatole 44
> 01234 Roma  RM



Didn't see this on the second page! This is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks!!!


----------



## Einstein

If you want to write to someone whose name doesn't appear by the buzzer, you can say:
Maria Rossi
*c/o Bianchi*
Via Paolo Verdi, 5 int. 8

"c/o" is borrowed from English. An older one is "presso".


----------



## debboa

Einstein said:


> If you want to write to someone whose name doesn't appear by the buzzer, you can say:
> Maria Rossi
> *c/o Bianchi*
> Via Paolo Verdi, 5 int. 8
> 
> "c/o" is borrowed from English. An older one is "presso".



Einstein, I hate asking this to a British (since it's very common in Italian), and I hate admitting I didn't know it comes from English (I'd guessed from Latin..) , but.... what does c/o stand for? 

Alberto


----------



## kajitox

debboa said:


> Einstein, I hate asking this to a British (since it's very common in Italian), and I hate admitting I didn't know it comes from English (I'd guessed from Latin..) , but.... what does c/o stand for?
> 
> Alberto



After a quick Google search, I got "care of."


----------



## furs

Care of.
Tuttavia, non e' vero che 'presso' sia _older_ come dice Einstein: e' semplicemente italiano...


----------



## debboa

Einstein said:


> I
> Maria Rossi
> *c/o Bianchi*
> Via Paolo Verdi, 5 int. 8



Please note that in some towns (Genova, for example):

1 - the number of "interno" is always present
2 - "int." can be replaced by a "/" (via Paolo Verdi, 5/8)

Alberto


----------



## Einstein

furs said:


> Care of.
> Tuttavia, non e' vero che 'presso' sia _older_ come dice Einstein: e' semplicemente italiano...


Volevo dire semplicemente che "c/o" oggi mi sembra più diffuso dell'italiano "presso". Ma se vuoi difendere la forma italiana, sono con te!


----------



## stellar_j

Is this thread still active??

I have a question about sending mail to someone who is staying in a temporary lodging apartment. Let's call this person Jill Jones. Let's say she is in apartment C9. So far, for the address of the apartments I have this:

Pietro's TLA - S.P. 13 - NINFO 1 - Motta S. Anastasia (CT)

So I'm guessing it looks something like this:
Pietro's TLA
SP 13
NINFO 1 (whatever that means?)
95040 Motta S. Anastasia (CT)
ITALY

Now, is there a way I can address this to Jill in C9?

Thanks!


----------



## debboa

Welcome on board!  Don't worry, it's ok to resume an old thread instead than opening a new one on the same matter!

Pietro's TLA = addressee 
SP 13 = address: Strada Provinciale n.13 
NINFO 1 = name of the residence (found on web!!!)
APPARTAMENTO C9 = IS WHAT YOU HAVE TO ADD!!!
95040 Motta S. Anastasia (CT) = ZIP and cicty
ITALY

Ciao
Alberto


----------

